# Anyone awake out there?



## The secret garden

I can't sleep, other half is snoring away as per usual....

He went to work at 7am and came home at 10.30pm.... i never see him.... whats the point ? 

I have a ear infection too, plus other girl things. Feeling rubbish and its a bank holiday its not like i can just go down to Tesco's and get some Ben and Jerrys... that always makes me feel better.

I miss my dad too.... haven't seen him in a year because his new wife is a see you next tuesday.

Phil keeps telling people im bringing mice to the London for them without asking me if its ok, PHIL ASK ME FIRST ITS JUST RUDE OTHERWISE.

My mice look rubbish for the show and i just wanna beat Heather, dont care about anyone else.

Guniea pigs are fighting, Poof beats up Pogo and Pringle.

Just blowing off steam people, sorry.


----------



## The secret garden

Oh and i only have 2 feedbacks, gimme more


----------



## mousemad

Wow sweetie you really sound pissed off. Big hug xx


----------



## bethmccallister

Nights like those are the ones I pull out the bottle of Christmas Scotch! Hang in there, things usually turn out better in the morning.


----------



## The secret garden

Morning is here, my ear infection is worse it feels like someone has managed to put there hands in my ear and is tearing my head apart. Moving my jaw hurts and all down my neck... I'm awful when im ill, worse than a man with man flu.

This is the last of the nice weather we are going to have and im stuck in bed... Its not fair Why is there no cry face??

Heather where are you!... your still at the inn laws????... i need a cuddle


----------



## The Village Mousery

awww *hug's , are you taking painkillers hon , if you are and they dont work i'd get back on to the doctor theres no reason you should be in pain that bad ask em for codiene and if they dont go to the chemist and buy some paramol its a dihadracodine and para mix and is really good (warning will make you high) though please no one use it for tooth pain like i did as codiene based painkillers make tooth pain worse. also please note i dont know your medical history so i dont know how you'll react to the codiene, i'm just putting this here coz it helped me.


----------



## DomLangowski

Chin up Sam, cant be that bad. You always have us to chat to...


----------



## The secret garden

Typical reply from a bloke Dom lol.

Codine is great yes, but its not needed yet. It's more a annoying uncomfortable pain, codine is my back up. 400mg of Ibuprofen and paracetamol are hitting it pretty well. Been to doctors this morning, its eczeme in my ear, which i have been told is far more painful and far more harder to treat brilliant!


----------



## The Village Mousery

aww dear sounds bad i hope your on the mend hon thoughts are with ya


----------



## mousemad

Have you tried laying with the side that hurts against a hot water bottle wraped in a flufy towel, with a bar of chocolate in one hand and a cuppa in the other whilst watching some girlie movie wrapped up in your duvet on the sofa?

Works sometimes for me  
XX


----------



## The secret garden

lol sounds delish!

I have no chocolate, im lying on my side trying to drink tea... its not going to well lol.

I got some spray you put in your ears from the doctors today and i squirted some in there at about 10.30am and its feeling a lot better still pain but im going out to the shops in a min so thats a improvement in how i felt early.

I have to spray creamy white stuff in my ear........ PMSL GROSS!!!


----------



## mousemad

Yuck, well at least if you get to the shops you can get some comfort food :lol: 
Did u manage to get some sleep?


----------



## The secret garden

Slept from 2ish til 745am, got up to start calling the doctor at 8am.

Im watching bludging brides.... how the buggery can u class yourself as bludging when your a size 8!!! WTF


----------



## mousemad

Oh man, which grown woman on the plane is a size 8? Not me thats for sure :lol: :lol: 
Have you ever noticed that the skinnier women get the more miserable they are ????

And before I get hate mail again, I am not saying that all skinny women are moody


----------



## The secret garden

lol :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery

lol god been along time since i was size 8, double that now and i'm moody as hell pmsl ahhh well imagine what i'd be like at size 8 and dieing for chocolate


----------



## mousemad

Well my hubby has always said he prefers handlebars, aparantly it gives him something to hold on to to stop him falling out of bed!.... 
My motto is "I am built for comfort not speed" :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery

pmsl my hubbys abit of a chucky monkey so we a good pair lol


----------



## mousemad

Mine can't complain, when he first came to live with me he weighed , well he was a long streak of wotsit!... Now a few years later and he has to ask me if this manhood is still there coz he can't see past his tummy when he stands up :lol: :lol:


----------



## The secret garden

Talking about man hood.... aren't they the uglyest thing ever. I feel sorry for men having that thing handing between there legs gross... i know they have there uses but well. lol


----------



## mousemad

Yeah but it's ok for them, they don't ever have to see it close up!
And things always look better from further away!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## The secret garden

HAHAHAHA my other half is trying to read the screen to see what im laughing at... men... im sure there is a reason you were put on this earth i have yet to find it yet.


----------



## mousemad

To make sure all us women retain a sense of humor!!!!
Or is that what kids are for??
I do get confused :?


----------



## The Village Mousery

pmsl its common knowledge that men are here coz v******s cant by the pints in. Please note this is a joke and not fact no offence was ment and i love men lol pat you all on the head pat pat


----------



## The secret garden

lolol oh there here to make the kids to be able to retian a sense of humor.


----------



## SarahY

What does PMSL mean? Sorry to be off topic but I've been wondering for aaaages :lol:

Hope you feel better soon Sam xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery

peeing my self laughing


----------



## SarahY

Ohhhhhh. Thank you 

Sarah xxx


----------



## mousemad

We are gonna get bashed or something, we sound like a right bunch of men haters :lol: :lol: 
To all men, we love you really. Where would we be without you?
1, WE would have the tv remote and get to watch somehing WE were interested in
2, We wouldn't have to put the loo seat down after you
3, We could come up with our own ideas instead of finding a way to make a man think it was his idea first!
4, We would never again come across that 1 missing sock we haven't seen for months which has been left down the side of the bed/sofa/armchair/fridge/anywhere soooooo long it has become crispy......man I hate that :evil: 
5,We would never again get our heads bitten off because a man has the hump....with himself....but wont admit it and finds a way to make it our fault.
MEN, I thank you , for all the things you bring to our lives.
XX


----------



## The Village Mousery

hahaha points the finger at mousemad it was her ^^^^^^ get her


----------



## mousemad

Who? Don't know anyone of that name sorry. You must have the wrong number......


----------



## The Village Mousery

hehe your going to get spam bashed for that lol


----------



## mousemad

Yum I love spam, with mashed potato and ketchup....hehe
Well if any man can come up with a responce as witty, poetic.....and true as mine he is welcome to x
So guys I have thrown down the challenge.

Good luck.....hehe :lol:


----------



## The secret garden

Mousemad, whats your name? God you've cheered me up no end lol.


----------



## mousemad

Well thankyou. See this is what happens when you have a life like I have! You either get a sense of humor or you get a padded room  
My name is Gentia....(before you ask yes it's my real name, I am guessing my mum took drugs :!: :!: , It is actually the name of a flower, trust me google it :lol: , and no i'm not from Sweden or any other country. I am a co-ken-ney..hehe from south london!!)

To make it easier it is pronounced JENSHA

Thankyou everyone, I am here every week.
Elvis has left the building xx


----------



## The Village Mousery

haha i'm tempted to come up with 5 reasons what men would do without women now even tho i'm a woman give me five mins....


----------



## mousemad

Here's a quick guess
1-watch tv
2-Drink
3-sleep
4-eat
5-w**k

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery

To all women, we love you really. Where would we be without you?
1, WE would have free rein to pick our nose's without being shouted at.
2, We wouldn't have to lift the seat so we dont get shouted at.
3, We could be thick and lazy and not have to worry about anyone caring that all we do is sit a play on the xbox 360. 
4, We would never again lose our cum sock to busy bozzy females obsessed with washing clothes. (Please dont ask if youknow i'm sorry lol)
5, We would never again get our heads bitten off because a woman has the PMTs.


----------



## mousemad

Oh we forgot one very important thing.......The testicular fiddling, How could we orget something that is such a part of life :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Village Mousery

ahaha got a feeling a warning will come for that one


----------



## The secret garden

Girl's girl's behave lol

The Testicular finding aka scratching/itching/playing with my other half has a worn out patch on 3 pairs of trackies were he keeping trying to "find himself"


----------



## The Village Mousery

ahahah thank god mine doesn't do that.


----------



## mousemad

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Too many mental images now.
Lets talk about knitting?
goes off to snigger in a quiet corner.......


----------



## The secret garden

Oh dear.... Well We can't always be grown up, can we?


----------



## The Village Mousery

knitting away here shhh i'm playing online bingo and telling the kids not to sit on the cold floor coz they'll get piles


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

listen, we both from weston super mare. So we well hard. Go for a run around worlebury woods. That will make you tired, so you can sleep, it will also take the pain away. Next thing you got to do is beat up your other half, because it is all his fault obviously, because he is a male. Dont expect him to understand why , when he walks in the door, that you suddenly smack him in the face. All be over soon.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

P.S. can we cancell the idea of a forum dating site ? suddenl its not so attractive .


----------



## The secret garden

HAAHAAA

Other half already been beaten and i've only been in Weston 2 years so im not hardened up lol


----------



## Lizzle

I never knew you could get eczema in your ear.  I hope you feel better. I think *mousemad*'s idea is a good one! 

(Tiny note for site admins: Erm, I can't get this reply to show my signature, even when I check the box and such. Bug, maybe? :? )


----------



## The secret garden

Ear is getting worse, I have a show at the weekend and at the moment I can't drive with out the wobbles. Last night i popped out to pick up my mouse mag from Phil ( I know your reading Mr Arnold! Your a bumpkim!! ) When i got back i thought someone had shoot me. Back down the doctors at Six and i haven't cleaned the mice up due to the wobbleyness... Hey i know, Phil remember when i totally buggered up my back and i still wanted to clean out the mice i brought a chair into the shed didnt i??? thats a idea, i will take a chair out there later when other half is home to hear my shouting if i need him. Yay, i love cleaning out my little babies.


----------



## mousemad

Make sure you give the doctor what for  
Also stock up on icecream, if eating it doesn't make you feel better, then try putting that in your ear :lol: :lol:

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------

